# stretching shirts before using stock transfers



## Bernie1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello,
I posted before but I may have posted in the wrong place. Never sure where to put a general newbie question. Here goes.
Is it necessary to stretch t-shirt (I stretch the shirt alot) before using a stock transfer, or a custom design? If it is necessary I will do it, I have been doing the stretching and it's wearing me out. 
Thank you
Bernice


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

No, why would you stretch them.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Bernie1 (Nov 21, 2012)

I read the information online. It said it helped prevent puckering. Being someone new into the business, I've been stretching every shirt before pressing. That makes for a tiring day. To be clear, you are saying (no)?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been using stock and custom transfers for years and never "stretched" a shirt....So I would say no....


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I have never stretched a shirt prior to pressing a plastisol design, whether stock or custom. I also do not stretch it after pressing.

The only time I have stretched a shirt is after pressing a laser transfer -- like Image Clip -- but that is a different animal.

You should be fine without stretching your shirts. Just make sure you pre-press it to get the moisture and wrinkles out.

Joe


----------



## Bernie1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Joe,
Thank you so much. I'm 64 years young and you just saved me. 
Bernice


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Bernie1 said:


> Hello,
> I posted before but I may have posted in the wrong place. Never sure where to put a general newbie question. Here goes.
> Is it necessary to stretch t-shirt (I stretch the shirt alot) before using a stock transfer, or a custom design? If it is necessary I will do it, I have been doing the stretching and it's wearing me out.
> Thank you
> Bernice


 
Bernie1,
At 64 you're just a kid. I am 70 and I could not even stretch a shirt. 
To answer your question: never in 40 years did I ever stretch a shirt ahead.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Agreed. No stretching!!


----------



## Bernie1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Larry, Thank you.


----------



## Bernie1 (Nov 21, 2012)

Pro World, Thank you, tons of stretching avoided. What a relief!


----------

